# but I thought we were done having kids...



## Mellofishy

Hi All.
I know all of you are TRYING to get pregnant. I on the otherhand, was NOT trying. I wanted to post in this group, as my age is more appropriate, than chatting with young 20 year olds...
A little bit about me. I am 36 years old. We have 3 young boys. Our middle boy is autistic. We had the chat at the end of the year that we are done having babies, and my husband was supposed to get snipped YESTERDAY! But due to a snow storm... We are also going to be getting a puppy at the end of next month...Sooooo, we have been making plans to move on in our lives.... But I gotta say...i'm not feeling really good. The first day of my last period was Feb.2. we had sex on Feb 6 or 7th? And again on Valentine's Day. We don't use any birth control..we "pull out and pray" Well the morning of Feb. 16th, I was SICK. Fatigued, nausea, SO tired. Even had diarrhea, thought I had the flu. Lasted for two days...
Since then I have been having some aches/pains in my lower ab. ALL THE TIME. I'm going to go get some Dollar Tests today. I will update. Just need to share with SOMEONE, so I thought this is the safest place!! 
Thanks!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no! I know how you feel! DH and I only have one but are not sure we want another. Right now would not be a good time as we are probably going to have to move (away from family :( ) in a few moths. We moved here when the baby was 3 weeks and packing and moving when pregnant/having a newborn was awful!!! Well dh forgot to pull out 2 days before ovulation. I was worried sick, but am 12 dpo today and tested negative so I think I'm safe. The pull out method is actually really effective as long as the guy actually pulls out! It's more safe than a condom when done correctly. Crossing my fingers for you for a negative test! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mellofishy

Took a test, it's negative. Picked up one more test. Not going to test until Wed. morning. Thanks for the support! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I got pregnant with no4 from a one off night that was so early in my cycle it shouldn't have happened! Ovulated super early!


----------



## Mellofishy

longest 3 more days of my life...


----------



## maybebaby3

Hang in there!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

keep us posted!!!


----------



## Mellofishy

ok, so yesterday I swear I saw a bit of pink when I wiped, only saw it cuz I was looking! That made me take a test this morning, and I'm not sure..I think it's negative..but it's an Answer test, so I'm not sure what to think about the test. Kind of looked like an evap...I'm not going to post a pic because you really can't see it on the pic. I will be testing tomorrow again of course. AF should be arriving this Friday/weekend.


----------



## Mellofishy

FRER this morning says negative.


----------



## bluebell2012

I am confused, your profile pic is a postive test, are you expecting?


----------



## chicka.chicka

According to her profile, she's not been on BnB since early March. I suspect the test in her avatar is from her son that was born in 2011 (info in signature).


----------

